# Fishing Stories worth sharing



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I spoke to a longtime friend last night who reminded me of a fishing trip we had back in the Mid 80â€™s. We were in our early 20â€™s.
It was the weekend before Christmas and we were at a Christmas party. The forecast for the next morning was cold in the teens but we were going fishing. Everyone told us we were crazy.
We woke to 8 degrees and headed to Delacroix Island about 20miles Se of New Orleans. We were the only ones at the launch and Richie Campo (RIP) told us were were crazy. Left the launch and ice was everywhere. The shore had large ice bergs built up by the wind. Down bayou gentilly and across Little lake past Aligator pass and into the pencil pipeline canal headed to Oak River (Salt Water). In the pipeline we found it was completely frozen over. We broke 1/2â€ to 1â€ ice with the fiberglass boat for maybe 1/2 block and decided we could not feel out hands and toes anymore. The sound of the breaking ice was incredible. Back to the launch frozen we went.
Back at the launch Mr Campo told us Spec trout were frozen in Lake Lery and floating all over the place in the ice.
We got smiles on our faces as you could sell spec trout then. At the lake sure enough 2 to 8lb specs were floating everywhere in the ice. Each 5lb trout was a $5 bill floating. Chopping thru the ice and even walking in water up to our ankles we picked up 400# of trout. The little fiberglass boat barely had any sides sticking out the water as we made our way back. Picked up the boat and headed for the seafood dock. They took all the fish and payed us $1.25 a pound. WOW what a great day. The New Orleans paper was even there and took our picture with the fish. We were on the front page of the sports section that Sunday. 3 friends made the trip that morning.
Back then the Spec trout and redfish limits were insane. We regularly caught and sold Spec trout with rod n reel.
That day was a fishing trip to remember!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Last Story! The same friend and I made another trip on Christmas Eve. So 3 friends went fishing in my fathers flat boat and friends motor. Great trip and ended up with 2 - 50qt ice chests of Spec Trout. Headed back in and hit a Gill Net. The motor jumped up and slammed into the seat. Started back up and died about 100 yards later. We were in the middle of nowhere in the Salt marsh of Delacroix Island. We started to paddle. One of the friends was 6ft-5 tall and 240lbs. He grabbed a giant oil lease sign and started to paddle. We paddled for hours and finally reached an oil platform. It was night and dark by they. They called the launch and a drunk My Lyonell picked us up in his shrimp boat. He had to leave a Christmas party to come get us. We made it back home to our Christmas party that night but late. Everyone was worried. We seriously thought we were spending Christmas Eve night in the Marsh.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Cool stories Karl! I've heard several stories of the bay freeze and guys scooping fish up by the hundreds!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Was that the '83 freeze? We experienced a similar situation out on Dollar Point during that big freeze. Galveston Bay froze over, the blue hole in Offats was stuffed with huge trout and people picking them up, and the big trout never recovered in that area. Some unbelievable trout went belly up.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

For those of you who may have forgotten....or never experienced it, the '83 freeze provided just about everyone who was on the coast with fish stories to last a lifetime and beyond...

IMO the big trout, fish over 9 pounds, never recovered after that and the '87 freeze that followed. Those days prior to those freezes were the glory days of trout fishing on the Upper Coast.

*Effects, lessons of 1983 freeze evident on Texas ecosystem

By Shannon Tompkins | December 25, 2013

*Ed Hegen still shivers at the memory of the frigid morning 30 years ago this week when the Rockport-based coastal fisheries biologist boarded commercial fisherman Bucky Vannoy's skiff at Flour Bluff and they beat their way across miles of a leaden Upper Laguna Madre to Baffin Bay.

"I've never been so cold in my life," said Hegen, lower coast regional director for Texas Parks and Wildlife Department's coastal fisheries division, recalling his experiences that frozen day during the final week of 1983. "It was July before I thawed out."

Effects of the Christmas 1983 Freeze on Texas' coastal fisheries and fisheries management lasted much longer; some are still felt on this 30th anniversary of what stands as the longest, most severe stretch of sub-freezing cold to grip the Texas coast during the 20th century and the largest, scientifically documented, single-event fish kill that resulted.

"The '83 freeze played a big role in how we focused efforts on (coastal fisheries) monitoring, regulations and enhancement going forward. It changed the way we looked at things and how we planned," Gene McCarty, retired Texas Parks and Wildlife Department deputy director and former director of the agency's coastal fisheries division, said of the record-setting weather that saw air temperature along the coast fall into the teens and remain below freezing for five days to obliterate about 20 million coastal finfish and other marine life and leave fisheries managers and anglers facing daunting challenges.

It began when a pool of Arctic air pushed over the Texas coast the afternoon of Dec. 21, plunging air temperature from the 50s to the 30s in little more than an hour. In Houston, the temperature dropped below freezing the next afternoon and remained there for five days, setting a record for longest period of below-freezing temperatures in the city. Houston's temperature fell below freezing for 10 consecutive nights, bottoming out at 13 degrees on Christmas morning.

It was equally frigid on the coast - 15 degrees in Palacios, 14 degrees in Galveston and Corpus Christi, 19 degrees in McAllen. Air temperature remained below freezing for 77 hours in Port Arthur. Saltwater froze; on Trinity Bay, a sheet of ice 4 inches thick extended almost 500 yards from shore, and a similarly thick layer created a 100-yard band around the edges of the Upper Laguna Madre.

"You couldn't get a boat out in the bay for the first few days because the ice was so thick," recalled Lynn Benefield, who, in 1983, headed coastal fisheries' Galveston Bay field station. "When we finally did get out, the thing that sticks in my mind is seeing the back half of East (Galveston) Bay covered in slush ice from shore to shore. I'll never forget that."

The bitter, lingering cold was unlike anything Hegen, McCarty, Benefield or anyone else had experienced on the Texas coast, where freezes, while not uncommon, are typically short-lived. The most severe cold weather before the '83 freeze had been in January 1951, and it had been almost a century - February 1899 - since Texas had seen such deep, abiding cold along the coast.

Drifts of dead fish

But the below-freezing air temperature wasn't the only thing that chilled Hegen on his recognizance on the Upper Laguna Madre. What he witnessed as he and Vannoy explored the shallow bay system with the earned reputation as home of the best-quality speckled trout fisheries in the state sent shudders down his spine.

"It looked like snow drifts along the shorelines - big piles of white, 15-20 yards wide," Hegen said.

But it wasn't snow; it was ice â€¦ and dead fish. Thousands of dead fish.

"There were long windrows of dead fish - every kind of fish - stacked like cordwood," Hegen said. "The number and the size of the sow speckled trout we saw made your jaw just drop. There were thousands of them, dead on the shoreline. Huge trout, some I guessed were bigger than the state record."

And that was just the tip of the iceberg.

"The water was so clear - I've never seen it so clear - that you could see the bottom of the bay and all these shadows. It was trout carcasses; the bay bottom was covered with them," Hegen recalled.

It was the same on all Texas bays - dead fish by the millions.

Inshore fish and other marine organisms living in Texas bays evolved to live in the region's temperate, almost tropical environment. When water temperature drops below about 45 degrees and remains there for a day or so, fish such as speckled trout, redfish, black drum, sheepshead and all manner or smaller forage fish begin seeing their cold-blooded metabolisms slow to levels too low to keep them alive. They freeze to death.

Unprecedented issues

During the '83 freeze, water temperature in Texas bays dropped to as low as 28 degrees and remained below 40 degrees for seven consecutive days.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll bite...So, I was a little guy, 6 or 7. Before you grab your calculators, that was 60 years, ago. Yes, remember it like it was yesterday...My Grandma's lake, around 3 or 4 acres, in Mineola, Texas. Grandpa, myself, and Grandma, would fish almost every day I got to spend there, in the Summer. My little Zebco, a surprisingly artificial little Catfish plastic bait, fought and landed an 8 lb. Channel Cat, which we had for supper, after I quit crying from excitement. I was the only Grandson, and pretty much if I wanted to go fishing,I got what I wanted. Miss them, and I will see them, some day! Good times!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here you go, Karl... You'll remember this one. While Karl and I were fishing the Galveston Jetties, catching many, many, Bull Reds, and Sharks I hook a very large Bull Red on my bait rod...12 lb. Mono, on a Shimano Baitcast rod. I hear a voice over my shoulder..."You'll never get it to the boat." I said O yeah? 35 minutes later, I said, get the net! 44" Bull Red... my Personal Best, on a bass rod setup!!! Won't forget that day!


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

In the memory of my uncle, Carl Hartman who passed 2 weeks ago, I remember catching crickets by hand and catching hand size bream at his pond. There was that oak that I walked past (3) 6 ft rattlers over the years hanging to be skinned. We ate many of those bream.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

C'mon Loy...I know you have some stories...lol


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

One more...I'm lucky to have led a great fishing life... Fifty five or so years ago, again in Mineola Texas, Grandma, Mom, Dad, and my self would drive the tractor and wagon, down the lower river bottom lane. This was a tributary of what is now Lake Fork... back then, it was only a river. There was actually a hermit that lived nearby, and he only trekked out to town, for flour, sugar, etc, once or twice, a year. As we approached the creek, Water Moccasins fled... maybe 8 or 10, lying on the tree limbs, and opposite bank. Big Goggle Eye, Bass, Cats, and Grinnel, galore... the best fishing, ever. Good Times, for sure!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Meadowlark, That had to be in 83. I lived in California from the end of 86 to 89 and back to Louisiana. That day the banks were froze with ice for 50ft at the very least. Fishing was not the same for years due to the fish kill.

The Delacroix Marsh is very shallow and the fish migrate into the marsh from Breton Sound every fall by the millions chasing shrimp and minnows. Itâ€™s happening right now and friends are catching insane amounts of Spec Trout. If they get caught by a big cold front, you get a fish kill.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

It was mid October, overcast and drizzly, we left Port Aransas at ~6:00 am headed for the deep blue. This was a 40 hour offshore trip targeting everything but hoping to find the tuna behind shrimp boats. There were 22 people on this trip, that may seem like a lot of folks but this was a large boat designed to accommodate up to 80 fisherman on a day trip.

That afternoon we used live piggy's to limit on amberjack to 50 lbs. That night it was red snapper limits and all the big b-liner(vermillion snapper) you wanted.

Dawn arrived and the hunt for shrimp boats began. We pulled up to one boat and there was 6-7 foot sharks boiling the water behind the shrimper. You would not want to be in that water for sure, it was like something from a horror movie.

We moved on to another shrimper and traded soda waters for all the by catch left on the boat. We ended up with several large garbage cans full of by catch. The Captain of the shrimper said that there was a large school of tuna working his boat. The excitement was growing as we made our trade.

Our Captain asked the shrimper to stop culling till we drifted off. We all began tossing handfuls of the by catch over as we drifted away. Just as planned the entire school of tuna followed us as we continued to dole out chum.

It was still overcast and drizzly but black fin tuna were going wild. I would bait up with a small fish from the chum bucket, toss it out and toss a handful of chum with it. Black fin tuna to 25 lbs. would swarm the chum and take you baited hook with it. 

I was in the bow area fishing, a fellow was between me and a deck hand. This fellow hooked up and was not prepared, over the side he went head first. By the time the deck hand and I had grabbed the fellow he was over the rail head down feet straight up. We each had him by the pants and hauled him back over.

In between fish Captain Dean came to the bow where I was and showed me how to open the small live scallops from the by catch and to eat raw straight from the shell. You talk about sweet sweet goodness. 

The highlight of the trip was when a another regular we called Big Jim hooked a big yellow fin. Now Big Jim was an older fellow with a bit of money. He fished with custom made stand up rods and Accurate two speed reels when most folks had not heard of an Accurate. He could not handle the yellow fin and asked the deck hand to find him somebody who knew how to fight fish.

The deck hand came to the bow and got me. Here I am a poor boy fighting a big big yellow fin tuna on a $3000 rod and reel. I was in fishing heaven.

I fought that tuna and fought that tuna. Up he would come and down he would go. The whole boat stopped to watch. After a 1 hour and 50 Minute fight the fish was in a death spiral under the stern. The Captain was using the stern helm to try and keep the fish out of the screws. We could see his huge sickle coming up out of the deep blue. One last spiral and into the props the line went the fish was gone and I was exhausted. Captain Dean estimated the fish was ~150 lbs.

The big one got away but we ended up filling all the available space in the fish box with tuna and had 18 hours left in the trip.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That sounds like a serious meat hunt SeaOx.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes it was a meat haul. While I would do the trip again I won't keep that much fish any more.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Late 60's -Toledo Bend. Trees in the lake were still green.
Early spring-launched at 944 park in a jon boat to fish Housen Bay.

Found the bass along about a hundred yard bank facing South-we could see the bass back in the brush---feeding voraciously-a front was coming in.

We started throwing spinner baits into the brush-got hits almost every cast--most fish would get hung up and get off-some we could get out and land. Some we would crank up the motor and go in to retrieve the fish..And good fish-we boated or lost many 4+ pound fish--and a few over 5.

Then the front came thru around 930 am and we headed across the bay to Fin n Feather which was a thrill itself in a jon boat and 9.8Merc.

We found an empty boat stall and decided to eat breakfast-but before we did we took a Polaroid pic of our catch-black and white-I still have it. We had 23 bass in just a couple hours. And good fish. 

After breakfast around 10:30 we had a strong north wind and a bluebird sky post front. We decided to head back out to the same spot and fought the north wind across the bank again. The bank was calm now and the fish were still biting which was amazing. Actually easier to catch cause they had moved off the bank and out of the thicker brush. 

I kept the cooler of fish-no idea how many we had-limit was 15 then. I cleaned 39 bass and about a 2 pound crappie. Greatest single fishing day of my life. Never caught many fish there after that day........


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

In 1998 both my uncle Bob and my uncle Tom (RIP) and I took a trip to Miller lake on the Bruce Peninsula near Georgian Bay (Ontario CA). Bob pulled my new Nitro bass boat. It was the first bass boat ever on the lake.
We averaged 75-100 smallmouth a day a piece between 2 and 5lbs. 
One of the days there we ventured to a series of lakes called Boat Lake. No motor had ever been on that lake either. We had to bust through a beaver dam to get under the bridge and onto the lake. We caught pike all day long on buzzbaits. They averaged about 5-10lbs and you couldn't hardly get a bait back without hanging a fish. Still one of the most memorable fishing trips of my life. This is one of the photos that started my interest in photography. (Miller Lake)


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Late 60's I was around 10 with grandpa and my stepdad in his Glastron D/C and Aunt Pat and Uncle Goat in their pontoon with minnow bags on every inch of the floor headed upriver from Bells Camp which they owned at the time to Crappie fish all night. Parked in the baited hole in between three trees that were laid out perfect to park between without the boats moving much Lanterns hanging from the limbs proceeded to catch all the Crappie you could stand.
on the way back my grandpa wanted to troll Hellbenders for Black Bass at the bluffs. Caught a handful and headed back. Then got to get all those Crappie out of the baskets and in to the scaling machine on the gas dock and for $1 it would scale the Crappie. No such thing as a fillet back then!! Wow what a night. Ive been hooked on night fishing ever since.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Hurricane Alicia 1983. I was 12 years old at that time. Ride it out with my dad on the Bolivar Peninsula on a home built boat Bay shrimping boat. There were two things that he just could not loose. One is his boat which he spend every dime and nickles to build it him self and two it was me. We heard on the radio that the last ferry has departed and even if dad change had change his mind water was too rough by then to cross the bay in his boat to the Galveston side. So we ride out the hurricane. The eye of the storm pass through in the middle of the night and my dad had me go below the deck (engine room). Every few minutes I would hear the nails that were holding the top if the cabin down squeal. My dad were constantly going out side to adjust the ropes that secure our boat because of the rising tide. I remember at one time I was scared and had went out to look for him and was walking tip toes becuase of how strong the wind would lift me up. I wasn't scare of the hurricane but was more scared I had lost my dad. Once he resecured all the ropes we both went inside and hid under the boat where the engine would be. We settle in made our self comfortable and just pray that we would be alright. Seems to be the longest night of my life. When day break arrive the storm had pass and only then did we see the destructions of the hurricane (Bolivar was under water). We did not have to worry about food because a few block down one of the groceries store had been ripped apart and food mostly water melons and other fruits were just flooding all around us. We did not let those food got to waste. Next was the neighboring boat rooster. His boat did not make it. It sunked but the rooster made it. We cooked and ate him too. Once we ran out of food it was all the hard heads catfish and seagulls you want. We ate them too. Red cross arrive a few days later and we were eating like kings. It was a memory I will never forget till the day I die. Now I know a lot of people said my father had put me in harms way but truely I wouldn't want to be anywhere else but right there on that boat with him. If I die so be it. I think thats what made me a hard core fisherman right now. Not even 50,000 cfs below the dam.

Mom at home thought we were dead. News shows Bolivar under water by storm surges.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

photofishin said:


> In 1998 both my uncle Bob and my uncle Tom (RIP) and I took a trip to Miller lake on the Bruce Peninsula near Georgian Bay (Ontario CA). Bob pulled my new Nitro bass boat. It was the first bass boat ever on the lake.
> We averaged 75-100 smallmouth a day a piece between 2 and 5lbs.
> One of the days there we ventured to a series of lakes called Boat Lake. No motor had ever been on that lake either. We had to bust through a beaver dam to get under the bridge and onto the lake. We caught pike all day long on buzzbaits. They averaged about 5-10lbs and you couldn't hardly get a bait back without hanging a fish. Still one of the most memorable fishing trips of my life. This is one of the photos that started my interest in photography. (Miller Lake)


A trip to one of the fly in lake cabins up there is on my bucket list for sure.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Wow great stories !!!!!
Keep em coming.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

SeaOx 230C said:


> A trip to one of the fly in lake cabins up there is on my bucket list for sure.


while that's really cool, it's really not necessary. The number of lakes in Canada is outrageous and the fishing pressure is almost nonexistent. Typically when we go, the people we see fishing are running around in v-bottom boats with 9hp motors drowning minnows. 
Also 80% of Canada's population lives within 200 miles of the border. It's not difficult to drive to a somewhat deserted lake full of fish.
Here's where we've been going for nearly 50 years. We stay at the Millers camp. Not sure what the exchange rate is now...but it used to be a really cheap trip. It's been a few years since I've been up there. http://www.thebrucepeninsula.com/destinations/miller-lake.html


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

December 18th 1984, I was living on Sam Rayburn at the time and working offshore 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. Anyway I had launched at Sandy Creek and fished Firetower cove and decided to cross the lake and fish the island at the mouth of Veach basin. The temperature was in the low 80s and there was absolutely zero wind blowing, which made the lake slick as glass, also being 1984 and December it seems I was the only boat on the lake. About half way across the lake I saw what looked like a white tornado around the island, as it turned out it was thousands of seagulls feeding on shad that had been herded against the island and adjacent point by schools of black, white, striped and hybrid bass. Fishing a Bagley Small Fry and Bomber Long A, I caught fish from around 10:00AM until dark pretty much as fast as I could unhook and cast back. Using a little hand tally device and only counting black bass, I caught and released 342 fish that day, there were countless whites,stripers,hybrids,crappie and a few gar caught that day also. The weather pattern held for 3 days and I called a couple of my buddies that came up we caught fish numbering 100+ each of those days, although nothing to compare to that first day. I have other stories that are almost as unbelievable from days and nights spent on Lake Guerrero and El Salto.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

CmackR56, that's a heck of a fishing experience you had on Big Sam, hat's off.

I had some killer days there too when I used to fish for LMB only, and only big ones.
I liked Feb on a sunny day that warmed the shallows.
I usually went to Burl Lowery's place where Rattlesnake Creek ran into the lake.
I fished Sam Rayburn from when I started SFA in 1971 until about 1978.
My play was to put on my waders then rig my Fenwick Lunker stick and Abu 5000( 20# line) with a chrome to black Redfin top water tied on.

I would listen until I heard a really big one hit, because all the larger LMB would invade the warm shallows then and feed pretty hard in the right conditions, I would hear them and then wade out and work that area.
I caught some monster LMB doing that and one day while fishing with that method I heard a really large fish smash the top a few times.
I zeroed in on it and it was where a smaller rivulet ran into the larger creek, it was marked by standing timber back then.
After a few casts and working the bait back in a lazy walk the dog pattern a huge largemouth bass made a pass under it. The water was pretty clear and I could see it well.
I panicked and jerked the bait out of the water by reflex.
I made another cast past the spot and worked up to it slow.
Then I let the bait sit for a long time, just as I was about to give it a slight twitch the big fish inhaled it by flaring it's gills and sucking it into it's mouth.
The hook up was solid and instant, I was loaded for bear, a stout lunker stick, an Abu 50000 and 20# test stren line.
The fish dug deep and actually took drag off the reel with the drag locked down on purpose to get big fish out of the timber.
The fish went straight out then tail walked on top back to me.
It got in so close that I only had six feet of line out trying to keep up with it. And the fight was up close and personnel with the big fish putting a bucket of water in my waders.
After some period of time I will never understand it took off away from me when it got purchase with tail again.
The drag locked was locked down and the line and rod were making stress pings with a serious bow in the rod when the big fish did a 180 turn and it was over.
When I retrieved the redfin the whole set of back hooks were straightened out.
My best LMB I ever weighed on a set of scales was 12.3# and this one was of course quite a bit bigger.
:whiteshee
It's the ones that get away that you remember most.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> CmackR56, that's a heck of a fishing experience you had on Big Sam, hat's off.
> 
> I had some killer days there too when I used to fish for LMB only, and only big ones.
> I liked Feb on a sunny day that warmed the shallows.
> ...


Great story! I lost 2 boats fishing money tourneys-1 on Livingston and 1 on T-Bend. At least-that's my story! Livingston -early 70's-Jungle-had one hit a bone-colored Big-O-short line-maybe 10 ft of line out-straightened my hook-his back looked like it was a foot wide!

T-Bend out of Frontier Park on Carrice Cr near the big bridge. Stopped off the boat road to kill time waiting weigh-in. Had about 5ft of line out when he nailed a crank bait-shortest fight I ever had-couldnt turn him he got turned and ran away-back loked like a possum bellied tackle box-broke 30 pound Royal Bonnyl line---he woulda eaten the winning fish!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great stories guys ! Time for another.

Way back in the early 80â€™s in winter Delacroix island. The spec fishing was just like white bass here. A real meat hunt. Only one road in and out of Delacroix. The people going to work were getting upset because the fishermen were blocking the roads trying to access the 3 launches. We arrived before daylight and found long lines at the first launch. Trying to get to the 3rd launch so we went into the oncoming lane to pass. The police were there to direct traffic and prevent a blockage. 
I was in a little pick up with 3 friends. One was an older guy in and from Houston. He looked like Chong from the movie. We were young. Going past a group of cops at about 5mph in the oncoming lane they were all grouped in a circle at the edge of the hwy. A rooky cop stepped back just as I passed. I hit him and rolled him. I thought the Chong guy in the truck was going to wet himself. The guy I hit jumped up and steered at me as I stated - I am sorry. The older cops behind him were laughing and giving him a hard time. I kept going at about 2mph and no one said anything. I guess he was embarrassed. 
Back then you got beat up and brought to Jail.
Caught tons of specs and laugh about that every time we are together.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh that's too funny right there.....keep em coming.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I heard a slightly different version of that story  its a good tale for sure.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

You remembered! I canâ€™t tell everything on line!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gofish2day said:


> You remembered! I canâ€™t tell everything on line!!!!!


----------

